# Ordner öffnen mittels Java in Linux-Umgebung



## Biertrinker3 (20. Jun 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,

unter Windows ist es möglich einen Ordner in einem eigenen Fenster anzuzeigen mit folgendem Code:


```
import java.io.*;

public class Bla {
    
    public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {
        Runtime.getRuntime().exec("explorer.exe c:\\programme");
    } 
}
```

Weiss jemand welchen Befehl ich benötige, um einen Ordner im eigenen Fenster in Linux anzuzeigen?

Grüße und schon mal vielen Dank 
Thomas


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jun 2012)

Bevor es Sinn macht, auf deine Frage direkt zu antworten, sollte vorher geklärt werden, wozu du einen Ordner anzeigen möchtest. Geht es darum, eine Datei auszuwählen und zu öffnen?
Soll also mit Java bspw. eine Datei verarbeitet werden?


----------



## mla.rue (20. Jun 2012)

ist es nicht egal, ob man eine Datei öffnen will, oder schlicht den Dateiexplorer starten? 

Zum Thema: ja es geht, sofern du weisst welchen Explorer du benutzt... nautilus, dolphin, conqueror, buxtehude...


----------



## Biertrinker3 (20. Jun 2012)

Es geht einzig und allein darum den Ordner in einem eigenen Fenster zu öffnen. Kommunikation mit dem Java-Programm wird nicht benötigt.

Die Funktionalität wird benötigt, da ich Simulationsergebnisse in einem Ordner speichere und ich dem Benutzer ermöglichen möchte, diesen Ordner durch das Java-Programm zu öffnen.


----------



## Biertrinker3 (20. Jun 2012)

> Zum Thema: ja es geht, sofern du weisst welchen Explorer du benutzt... nautilus, dolphin, conqueror, buxtehude...



Ich kenne mich leider nicht gut genug mit Linux aus 

Wie kann ich überprüfen welcher Explorer vorhanden ist? 
Wie würde denn dann unter Linux der passende Befehl aussehen?

Grüße Thomas


----------



## eskimo328 (20. Jun 2012)

Auf Mac geht das z.B. mit:

```
Desktop.getDesktop().open(new File("/Users/USER/Documents/"))
```
oder

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("open /Users/USER/Documents/");
```
Müsste auch mit Linux gehen.


----------



## Biertrinker3 (20. Jun 2012)

Super, vielen Dank !



eskimo328 hat gesagt.:


> ```
> Desktop.getDesktop().open(new File("/Users/USER/Documents/"))
> ```



macht genau das was ich gesucht habe


----------



## mla.rue (20. Jun 2012)

sowas simples kannte ich auch noch nicht, thx


----------

